# LG's OLED Televisions Land in Vegas



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yesterday, LG made a huge splash at CES 2015; knees tucked and jumping from a high dive, ripples still inhabit the pool. The South Korean electronics giant introduced its new television lineup, new gaming monitors, and a new smart TV platform. It would appear that enthusiasts looking for a non-LCD display will have several solid options for the foreseeable future. 










_LG is rolling-out seven new OLED displays in 2015 _​

LG is giving every indication that OLED displays will represent a healthy portion of their 4K product universe going forward. Every LG OLED television will have 4K resolution (which equates to a smidgen over 8 million pixels) and will utilize a proprietary technology called WRGB. The "W" stands for white, as each pixel structure features a white sub-pixel to aid in producing a more dynamic and realistic color palate. In addition, LG says its Optimized True Color technology keeps colors stable regardless of variable brightness on the screen. LG's OLED TVs also have near infinite contrast ratios and the blackest of blacks (OLED pixels have the ability to be turned completely off), screen response times 1,000-times faster than conventional LCD flat panel displays (0.001 ms), and super-wide viewing angles. 

Looking back over the "Must Have in a Display" checklist, it's obvious that LG's OLED televisions hit the "better than LCD" sweet spot on paper. 

The company says it will have seven new OLED televisions for sale in 2015, consisting of several different curved and flat screen options. Their flat screen series will have 55-inch (55EF9500) and 65-inch (65EF9500 and 65EF9800) options. On the curved side, two new models have been introduced as part of the EG9800 series. They are 55 and 65-inches. 

In a nice twist, LG is officially launching a new series (EG9900) with a 77-inch version of a flex-television. The 77EG9900 can be adjusted from flat to curved. This allows the television to be flattened to avoid the issues associated with viewing a curved screen from a side angle. It's the best of both worlds and could easily become the norm if sales are strong. 

As promised, LG's new 2015 LCD lineup will feature Quantum Dots, a technology name that rings with coolness. Unfortunately, our prediction of Quantum Dots becoming the buzzword of the New Year might fall a bit short; LG will call the technology "ColorPrime." For the unfamiliar, Quantum Dots are tiny nanocrystals that are used to create a more optimal white light (resulting in more accurate colors). LG estimates that ColorPrime will increase color accuracy and viewing angles by more than 30-percent. Three new televisions will feature ColorPrime. They are sized in 55, 65, and 79-inches. 

On a side note, LG says that five of its new televisions will feature sound developed through a partnership with Harmon/Kardon. A slick 4.2 channel arrangement will deliver a more balanced and "rich" sound as compared to LG's standard television speakers. 

Several new monitors were also revealed. The company's 34UC97 gaming monitor features a 21:9 aspect ratio, Quad HD resolution (3440 X 1440), and 34-inches of screen space. LG says that internal AMD FreeSync technology eliminates "tearing"; that happens when a monitor and external graphics card are out of sync. A second monitor (31MU97) features 4096 X 2160 resolution, which is greater than standard UHD resolution (3840 X2160). 

Tying everything together is LG's latest smart TV platform called webOS2.0. LG says the platform makes using their televisions a "simpler, easier and more intuitive experience with an enhanced user interface." Users will enjoy fast boot times, menus that can be optimized by users, and 4K streaming capability. This is not the first time we've seen manufacturers highlight an ease-of-use factor with high-tech equipment, last year quite a few AVRs were refreshed with easier to use GUIs and set-up guides. It's a nice touch and should play well with consumers already intimidated by complexities of modern display technologies. 

Pricing and availability of the above products have yet to be announced. We'll detail those and additional specs when the information becomes available later in the year. 

_Image Credit: LG_


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: LG Brings Big OLED News to CES 2015*

Everyone should be super stoked LG is trying to make OLED affordable! I am also interested in one of those gaming monitors.... I was going to get the nVida Gsync monitor but I will need to look at this one as well.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: LG Brings Big OLED News to CES 2015*



fschris said:


> Everyone should be super stoked LG is trying to make OLED affordable! I am also interested in one of those gaming monitors.... I was going to get the nVida Gsync monitor but I will need to look at this one as well.


I completely agree. Fantastic.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

*Re: LG Brings Big OLED News to CES 2015*

OLED looks like the future. It will still be a few years before it hits the mainstream market though. In the meantime local dimming LED and full array LED is a pretty good bet for blacks that approach plasma range.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: LG Brings Big OLED News to CES 2015*

time framing and prices


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: LG Brings Big OLED News to CES 2015*

To be honest, I'm not sure that OLED will be the future. Quantum Dot will put up quite the fight when it comes to display technology.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

*Re: LG Brings Big OLED News to CES 2015*

I thought quantum dot was just about getting cleaner light for colors, not an actual display technology? The way I understood it OLED is the excalibur of displays. No separate back light, "infinite" contrast, extreme viewing angle, etc.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: LG Brings Big OLED News to CES 2015*

Take a look at this article. 



> A quantum dot is a nano material, essentially a semiconductor material, with special properties, explained John Volkmann, the chief marketing officer for QD Vision, one of the leading developers of the technology. It was designed to do a highly efficient job of breaking down light, and producing colors that are “very true to the spectrum.”


Vs OLED:



> Among TV aficionados, OLED (organic light-emitting diode) has been seen as the highest-quality technology on the market. But according to Volkmann, quantum dots are a much cheaper, even higher-quality alternative.


And why they may run OLED off the map:



> Essentially, quantum dots are said to be a better back-lighting technology than what has been used in standard LED-lit liquid crystal display TVs, allowing manufacturers to continue using the same factories as they move to quantum dots.


OLEDs require new manufacturing facilities which means more cost. In the tightly priced display market, I just don't see any new manufacturers switching to OLED.


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

*Re: LG Brings Big OLED News to CES 2015*

Most people will just look at the price. If the picture looks okay and is cheap enough they will buy it. It's almost the same kind of thing as the popularity of MP3 players. The music stinks but the hardware and software are cheap so the masses buy it. Most people don't really know there is anything better.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

*Re: LG Brings Big OLED News to CES 2015*

Yeah... quantum dot is all about pure color. To me it doesn't solve the backlight issue between edge lit and full array, and it still leaves the LCD panel itself as the limiting factor. Cheaper, sure, since quantum dots can be put in front of the same old LEDs they are making for back lights. To me OLED is superior all around, it just needs some advances and time for it to become more affordable. As I recall, tiny LCD computer monitors that are trash by today's standards were in the $800 range over ten years ago... now you can get bigger and better for $100, and that same $100 doesn't even buy as much anymore!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

macromicroman said:


> Most people will just look at the price. If the picture looks okay and is cheap enough they will buy it. It's almost the same kind of thing as the popularity of MP3 players. The music sucks but the hardware and software are cheap so the masses buy it. Most people don't really know there is anything better.


 I agree. I always remind friends. Just 'cause it's cheap,doesn't mean it's a good deal. (Not to say it can't be though). I want to know why, when shopping for a display, I still have to choose between motion blur, and soap opera. Lame.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi Robert 
Any news on flex 77 when and for how much ? And how abt new curved 77


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: LG Brings Big OLED News to CES 2015*

Hi zibawal, Just updated my dedicated OLED site with all of the 2015 LG 4K OLED TVs. I listed all of the new series, EG9600, EF9500, EF9800 and the 77EG9900 along with some specs, the sizes they will be available in and the expected launch dates. 

Of the four new 2015 CES announced 4K OLED series the curved 55" and 65" EF9500 webOS2 4K OLED TVs will begin to show up in very limited supply early May and the 77" flex flat/curved 77" EG9900 is due in September with the other series shipping in August.

Our third allocation of 65EC9700 4K OLED TV is arriving by the *end of next week and this shipment includes our first allotment of 77EG9700 4K OLED 77" TVs.*

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks Robert. I don't see ETA and pricing schedule .
Btw is LG will still let out 9700 65 inch and 77 inch with Web OS1 no quad core and as 2014 models? 
What is situation on Flat 65 and 77 curved revised not flex?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: LG Brings Big OLED News to CES 2015*



zibawal said:


> Thanks Robert. I don't see ETA and pricing schedule .
> Btw is LG will still let out 9700 65 inch and 77 inch with Web OS1 no quad core and as 2014 models?
> What is situation on Flat 65 and 77 curved revised not flex?


Pricing is not available at this time. Launch dates are listed as well as all of the updated information on all of LG's 2014 and 2015 55", 65" and 77" models. 

Link to VE's OLED dedicated site.

-Robert


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Any diff between EG Vs EF series besides curve and price ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

